# Where is my life headed????



## missconfidential (Jun 25, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh mercy!

Bad choices cause bad consequences. Some times the things you break can't be fixed. Start thinking as a responsible person, and these heartaches won't be created.

Sorry you are here.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I really don't see much what you can do but start over. In life, one gets what one earns.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Before you read all of the negative things people are going to say about you situation, remember that these things can eventually help you.

Be brave and read them. Act on them. Stop floating and set your course in a good direction.

God bless your kids.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you know if your hs sweetheart ended up happy after you left him?


----------



## ilyers2002 (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy crap that is intense!!! Im sorry you're in that position. People on this thread might not be as supportive bc this is a coping with infidelity thread and there are alot of BS's on here. 
My heart goes out to you, your kids and your hubby. 
My advice is to try counseling, intensive, for both you and your husband individually & as a couple, and your children. 
In the end, you lay in the bed you make, and you both made separate beds. 
This is sad and intense. 
I really feel for you. 
God bless you.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel bad for your first husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

And your kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, my heads still spinning, can't make this stuff up. So here are the main facts as I see it – when you cheated and screwed over your HS BF and the father of your first child (correct?) the universal order of life, karma, God stepped in and took over and made your life start spinning out of control. That’s when it really started to all go down hill – day 1. The illusion that the next incredible sex partner will fix everything is not how life works. You did not handle the situation with your HS BF well and it cost you, not that you had to stay with him, but he really cared for you and was committed to you, and the way life works - its not that hard when you think about it - he probably is doing fine and living a great successful life – I sure hope so. Then there was Jason, and David and a co-worker and drinking and partying and more sex. Now for you the best advice I can offer is this - do not for one minute think that if you leave your H for David everything will work out just like in the movies with a happy ending. Because there is Day 1. That’s what you thought Jason offered while he was pounding on you – didn’t work out to well. Now swap David for Jason and reverse the tape, then play it again. Sex will only carry you so far then you better have something more to get you through the relationship because all the real-life stuff gets folded in and everything will break down like an old car. Can you afford to live on your own with child support. If you want or need to leave your H (Jason ?) fine, then do that, but get out on your own, clear your head but do not leave a relationship because of the new hot guy on the block that gets the juices and visions flowing, because you will be back here in 2 years crying the same story, but next time, it will be HS BF, co-worker, Jason, David and then Billy……..get your self together, don’t be dependent on flings to take care of you, learn to take care of yourself. Good luck!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

missconfidential said:


> My problem is that I THINK i am in love with David, and I am faster and faster falling out of love and into confusion with my husband david.(


See that last name in that sentence? 

Didn't you mean Jason?

I think that's your answer.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow , frankly you should not be with any one, ever. You've created this mess of a life through your very selfish choices.

It goes right back to your choosing to cheat on your hs bf. it was at that point you chose to throw away a good man for sleazy trash.

I feel so much sorry for the children you've brought into the world through your multiple affairs.

Want to start a better life - dump out of your life cheaters like Jason and David, and choose to start living a life where you yourself are loyal and worthy of a man who would be loyal to you.

Unfortunately you had that man, and you dumped him after cheating on him with the sleazy guy you are married to now.

You've lived the truth that if they'll cheat with you they'll cheat on you - Jason cheaed on you, you've cheated on Jason.

Honestly divorce Jason and dump David. Both are long term cheaters an aren't worthy of anyone's time

As for you - choose to change who you have chosen to be, and stop cheating. Go without any relationship until you are yourself worthy of someone trusting you again. When you do date again, do not date men that have a history of ever cheating, or lives where cheating is common place like it is yours today.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I think your life is headed for some serious IC. Find a competent counselor and work through some of your issues first. Then figure out what/who you want. In the end it may be none of these guys. 

I'm sorry for the position you are in. It sounds like you married a guy who treats you a lot like you treated your HS sweetheart. 

How did the father of your first child end up? 

How are your kids?


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

This is such a huge mess I would recommend clearing the slate of these guys and focussing on your kids. Dump the drama and make the kids your single priority until your emotions stabilize and you can think clearly without all of this confusion. Only after that would I consider dating again and not with someone you have history with.


----------



## EuphoricConfessions (Dec 20, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Want to start a better life - *dump out of your life cheaters like Jason and David, and choose to start living a life where you yourself are loyal and worthy of a man who would be loyal to you.*
> 
> 
> *Honestly divorce Jason and dump David.* Both are long term cheaters an aren't worthy of anyone's time
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

When was the last time you were NOT in a serious relationship?

You have to learn how to be happy with yourself WITHOUT a man.

You should not define yourself by the man you are with, or let your happiness depend on that.

How much do you think your husband's behavior towards you has been influenced by your decision to cheat WITH him on your previous HS boyfriend?

If things are bad with your husband now, and you are thinking of leaving the marriage, why must there be another guy to leave for? 

Why cannot you just not leave because he doesn't treat you well or love you, instead of having to leave for another man?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I think you need to divorce your husband and stay away from all men for awhile. Then, get into individual counseling


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I won't bite this one. I won't.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OP, I am addressing *YOU.* No matter what your story is, whatever it is you are doing is hurting yourself and other people. Get help. Now. You really, really need it.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Acabado said:


> I won't bite this one. I won't.


I hate to cast aspersions and all that but could this not be 'perfections' evil twin sister !!?

Maybe they each have a dog called romulus and remus !!


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

People, this one has the scent of a troll....


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont think you are a troll. 

It sounds like you are a love addict. You are addicted to the chemical high of falling in love, but you lack the ability to migrate into the deeper committed love that keeps married couples together for decades. 

Marylin Monroe and Elizabeth Taylor suffered from this disorder. It's actually a form of sociopathy. 

If you have this, which I think you do, you need serious individual counseling and therapy before you can even begin to live a halfway normal life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

